# Monty Williams WC Coach of the Month



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Williams guided the Hornets to a 12-4 mark in January, including a franchise-record 10-game winning streak. New Orleans averaged 7.0 steals last month, and lead the NBA in second chance points allowed (9.71). The Hornets held 9 of 16 opponents under 90 points last month, including the Western Conference-leading San Antonio Spurs in a 75-71 victory on Jan. 22.



http://www.nba.com/2011/news/02/01/coaches-of-the-month/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

